# Tiny Tom Off season pics



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Ok I'm 6 months into my off season and prep for next year.

Here are some progress pics. 93.6kg in these.
































































I'm quite happy with my progress on my back which was a weak pooint at the british last year.

No leg shots, sorry, this is because

1. My legs are hairy

2. I've got no pants on.


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Looking gd mate, backs coming on nice and we can tell u have no pants on under, take a close look atthe last pic. :tongue10:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thats off season?!?! Still looking shredded and lean bro, even with a blury camera you look wicked TT!

What are you looking at target wise for next 6 months and are you pleased with you progress so far? are you gonna do a journal for you show prep?

Good luck 

And oi romeo I told you before that is NOT why he is called Tiny Tom!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Good goin Tom mate! What are you aiming to do before you have to prep for your comp next year mate?

what are you looking at in the 4th pic?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mate you know my opinion just keep it going and give every one a shock in the U90's next year...


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks guys (I think lol)

No competing plans this year as I had planned to be 95kg by december - now I have reached that goal 6 months early I think I will try and develop further. I am eating loads of calories at the mo but it's all going into muscle building which is good.

I will be doing a diet journal when I prep for the South Coast show next year.

Cap - I am looking in the mirror to check my pose and lighting is correct.

And as for the tiny thing, it was cold or something OK?........ :blowme:


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

looking good TT (sorry for calling you paul btw)

i know your 95k now but what is your comp weight mate?

i was thinking of going down to 90 from 105-7 do you think it would be too much to lose on a 6' frame (i used to be very skinny!)

people say im a natural middle weight but i dont know!

anyway mate like i said you look good keep it up


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Cheers UNC

Normally I lose about 8 kilos when dieting but I have never been this lean in the off season before.

As long as I come in u90kg I will be happy.

For your first diet I would expect to lose about 10kg to be ripped. Remember that water weight that you drop the night before will be about 3 pounds.


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

to be honest i feel better already and i only started yesterday lol

do you find you gain better when your closer to your comp wait tom?

i suppose with a diet add tailored as yours you can see the muscle getting built instead of just trying to guess whats really underneath

this is what im aiming for but im trying to do it a way that suits me that way i will have a better chance of sticking to it constantly instead of some-one- elses which isnt really aimed at yourself

im well determind to do it like cos im sick of seeing smaller people looking bigger & better than i do!!!

cant wait

cheers tom


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

hello mate looking good!!!how tall are you mate and wots your of season diet like?

cheers


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

UNC - It will come over time mate, last year I used to eat a chocolate bar every day. This year I've found that I prefer eating clean. Bodybuilding is all about progression you can't get it right every time and as long as you learn from your mistakes you'll get better.

My off season diet looks like this

8am - Protein shake and weetabix

11am - Chicken and Rice

1pm - MRP

2pm - Chicken and rice

3.30 pm - MRP

4.30 - Pre WO drink and supps

6.30 - PWO drink

9pm - Evening meal (spag bol, chilli, sweet and sour chicken etc.)

Thats about it every day, there are some variations when I have tuna or have a drop in to do but I try to eat every 2 hours or so.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

your looking very good, as paul said keep doing what your doing and make waves next year, your last post before mine was pretty good aswell ( diet info ) good effort tom.


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

do you do any cardio mate or do you just save that for when your dieting?

how often do you train?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, Tom you look really good, I can tell the legs are big too.

You have some really good Symmetry. Abs during bulking is crazy.

Oh, you also have a nice ass too

I will leave the willie comments to the other lads on the board.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

lol Hackskii

I don't do any cardio at the moment but that's only for the last 2 weeks because I've been really pushed for time. Going to start again next week.

Dred - I'm 5'4".

Thanks for all your comments guys, I can't wait to compete next year, this season has been really tough for me because of work and training (career) pressures so I'm glad I've improved.


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

You are quite massive and an inspiration to persevere.

Sometimes we want results faster than they come and give up right before results manifest themselves.

Thank you for posting your pictures. Agreed with Hackskii - symmetry, legs, and ass.


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

need to start doing some curls for your todger though cos its way out of proportion lol :tongue10:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

You look awesome TT. For your age you are well ahead of time.


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Tom mate - you look aweseome - Backs are my favourite bodypart - and yours is class, as is the rest of you (no doubt your legs are as good as your upper body).

Arms look huge mate - any tips to bring out those guns?

How are you finding it staying so lean when bulking? Just goes to show that you dont need excessive amounts of cals to grow.

Will you ever compete higher than 90kg?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks Ironman, my back was one of my weakest bodyparts at the British so I've prioritised it this year, still needs a bit of work though.

I don't know if I'll ever compete over 90kg but it would be nice to be ripped at that weight.

As for staying lean during a bulking cycle, it's not been too hard to stick to my diet as I'm focussed on the British next year. I always have a cheat day each week which does help out. I also feel much better when eating clean and can train harder. I'm interested to see what will happen in the next 5 months, I hope I can bring a bit more detail and separation to accompany the size.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

nice one Tom, very well done mate!,....

you look awesome, size , condition, the lot!,.....

no worries on the back now, imo........

as said already , .....i,m totally inspired mate......

the diet looks quite freindly too,...

if you dont mind me asking,.....does your lean condition when building owe anything to GH?...or are you not using it this far out?

if you consider the question inapropriate Tom feel free to just edit it out...


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Cheers Raikey,

The questions a fair one mate.

I'll post another thread with my current course on it if anyone's interested in that?

Don't expect any magic serums though it's mostly conventional stuff lol.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> Cheers Raikey,
> 
> The questions a fair one mate.
> 
> ...


i,m sure it'll get a million hits if you do,.....

i, for one shall be perusing it, ....

oh and on the subject of magic serums........

does this mean we aint gonna market our ...........

"Supermass 2000" the instant lean tissue builder.....(now in new blackcurrant flavour)...


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

RAIKEY said:


> i,m sure it'll get a million hits if you do,.....
> 
> i, for one shall be perusing it, ....
> 
> ...


LOL Raikey.

Tom mate - would love to see your current regime. Hook us up bro


----------



## Crazy Mick (Feb 24, 2006)

Yes your looking great offseason, better than me anyway i would say


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Ya man lets see your current course bro


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

See new thread

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?p=187366#post187366


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Looking awesome dude


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

not a patch on my good self.

getting there though 

LOL

Seriously, you look spot on mate.. only hope i can look half as good one day!


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

you will mate ^^


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

Tom you look fantastic and off season condition is awesome


----------

